# Will PGR thicken bare spots?



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

That question doesn't quite make sense the way it's written as bare spots have no grass to thicken...

But, will applying pgr slow the growth (Bermuda) into bare spots? Dogs killed off some areas over winter and it's still struggling to fill in. It obviously shortens stolons but how will this effect the regrowth?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

It will slow down the "grow-in" process for sure. I would wait until you have good coverage before making the app.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Agree. I desperately need to use pgr. Holding because of winter kill spots that Haven't responded.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Agree. I desperately need to use pgr. Holding because of winter kill spots that Haven't responded.


I am in the same boat concerning winter kill. I've got some areas that either were damaged by cold weather or didn't fill in as much as I thought last year. I sprayed PGR about two weeks ago to cut down on mowing pending baby number two's eminent arrival. I am considering letting it come out of suppression or going with a lower dose.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I just held off as I don't quite mind the mowing. I did miss an entire week and my yard suffered for it but did help the bare spots.

I have some spots I had an entire grove of goosegrass in last yr. can't tell if soil is junk and the goosegrass took over for so long and grass couldn't get in.

Or when I got pissed and ended up mixing up Celsius and dismiss and going nuts. Hah!

Thinking about sodding or plugging at this point.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Agree. I desperately need to use pgr. Holding because of winter kill spots that Haven't responded.
> ...


I'm still debating it. I don't want to cut it much higher than I do now, but the mow freq being every 3 days, which aligns with the repair timeline for use with a rotary mower. If it just had a little more time to thicken it might work out. I might give it a shot, and if it's not maybe do what you are doing and possibly see a jump in growth as well.

Do you have any before/now pics for comparison?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

So what happens if you start pounding your lawn with fertilizer while on PGR?
Like a pound every 2 weeks.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I was always under the impression that PGR slowed vertical growth but encouraged lateral growth, and thus, would help fill in bare spots. Is this not the case?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> I was always under the impression that PGR slowed vertical growth but encouraged lateral growth, and thus, would help fill in bare spots. Is this not the case?


That's what I was hoping for


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> I was always under the impression that PGR slowed vertical growth but encouraged lateral growth, and thus, would help fill in bare spots. Is this not the case?


Yes, maybe better lateral growth in terms of lead material but if you cut it low and often you'll get similar results without stunting the growth IMO.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I will tell you that Pgr for me has slowed all growth. My trouble spots are taking longer to fill in. I am going to let my grass come off regulation to get them to fill in quicker. I believe it is true that pgr Encourages lateral growth but it is a growth regulator and slowed everything down. That is what I have noticed in the short amount of time that I have used it. I believe I have seen it on here if you are wanting spots to fill in, wait to apply the pgr until after everything has filled. Someone will be along to correct me if I am wrong though


----------



## Lawnhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Just from observations of my lawn PGR has shortened length between nodes, creating more blades and thus a thicker canopy of already established areas. However it has also made runners short and stubby and not able to effectively cover bare spots. I'll probably keep applying the rest of the season because it has been a game changer in creating a dense carpetlike lawn. Next season I'll wait until the bare spots have filled in a little more.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I opted to use it earlier because I was getting seed heads in the front yard out the wazoo that weren't getting cut by the greens mower. I was having to use the manual reel to cut them, then using the greens mower, so I was double-cutting every time. I knew it was going to rain a lot over the next week, so I put it on so it would slow the growth some until the ground dried out. Once we get into the drier part of the year, I'll back off of it on the front to get the rest of the yard covered. Anyone who has looked at my journals knows the water problems I have.

When looking at the progression of growth that I've had in 14 days, it's hard for me to say that it's hampered it at all. I applied T-NEX at .3 oz/M on 4/22 and .2 oz/M on 5/20.

*4/20*








*5/14*








*5/28*


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> So what happens if you start pounding your lawn with fertilizer while on PGR?
> Like a pound every 2 weeks.


Correct me, but I thought you didn't want to put more than 1.5# a month... Right now I'm putting down between .5-.75# every 2 weeks.

Legitimately this morning I noticed an increase in lateral growth, maybe the temps and fert are finally pushing it. I have not put down PGR yet, I'm really debating waiting after reading all this. Mid June might be ok, I do want to get a good increase in thickness this year so I don't want to wait too long... But I guess I'd also prefer to not have just dirt.

Here is my issue...





I'm so close to throwing down some seed just to help. But cutting so close and so often, I'm not sure how well that'll work...


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

@Colonel K0rn looking good!

I think in my case if I do hit it with PGR I might be able to sneak seed in as soon as I cut if I can get a week between mows.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@DC3 save your seed, and either plug those bare areas, or put down #1 of N and water it in. I hit my whole lot with 1.75# of N right before my PGR app. Maybe that had something to do with the explosive growth? :lol:


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> @DC3 save your seed, and either plug those bare areas, or put down #1 of N and water it in. I hit my whole lot with 1.75# of N right before my PGR app. Maybe that had something to do with the explosive growth? :lol:


That's a much smarter idea. I'll go buy a plugger today. And hit it with more fert... You can never have enough fert!


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Just me, Id wait till its filled in before using PGR. Use that when its filled in and your drowning in mowing....


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

DC3 said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> > So what happens if you start pounding your lawn with fertilizer while on PGR?
> ...


This looks like many tee projects / grow ins that I have done in the past - thinner areas where the sprigs didn't catch. If it were me, I'd be hitting these areas with 1#N/K (21-0-0) a week until you have it grown in entirely. Pushing rapid growth to an established sward isn't ideal, but we're not working with an established sward here...Increase the N and you'll have it covered in no time....then start working with a pgr (you may want to ask around about common and pgr and how it impacts aesthetics).


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> DC3 said:
> 
> 
> > Tellycoleman said:
> ...


I'll have to do that.

I just tried 3 test spots. I hit some smaller bare areas with starter fert. I plugged 8 spots with starter fert. And I emptied about a half a pound of seed on a 1'x12' strip with some starter fert. I want to see what's faster. I'll garner a guess and say that the spots I hit with starter will do better.

I am gonna pick up some pure nitrogen this weekend and hit the whole yard with another #. I don't want to push it so hard and burn it. What is the absolute max I can get away with?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Looking back at some photos from just 20 days ago, tossing down a few handfuls of 36-0-0 in and around my bare spots....

Wowza. You don't notice it daily but the pictures show me it's working like crazy now that it's warm.

FWIW I don't meadure it for the spots. I hand sling it till it looks similar to my broadcast apps. Good enough for me and haven't noticed any burn.


----------

